# Hope says Thank-you to all the Auntee's



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope just wanted to tell all you SPECIAL Auntees that sent outfits this week a BIG Thank-you. She is not wearing them just yet, because of the ringworm, but hopefully in the next two week she will be all clear and able to wear all the wonderful outfits she got last week. I am just putting the same sweater's I had for her and washing them over and over instead of spoiling all these beautiful new ones. It felt like Christmas around here with packages coming everyday with Miss Hope's name on them. 
Thank-you to Erin and Hunter, Suzan and Nikki, Sarah and Sophie and Lynn and Angel
What a wonderful group this is and with all your help, this old girl is alive and thriving. Will post more updates on the "Hope" link and send some updated pics. Hugs,Edie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Edie, I just signed on. WOW, this brings tears to my eyes. What beautiful gifts.

Our precious Hope, is so very special to all of us. 

I would also like to chime in, with my thanks, and love, to all who have followed our
precious Hope. Those who have followed her story, donated, sent clothing, and prayed.

*Rock On, Little Hope!! Talk about going, "against the odds". You are flippin' awesome!!

*Thanks to all. Bless your heart Edie, and Bronwyne. Bless your heart, wee little Hope ~ :wub: 

Live long, and Prosper, my little one. Love Aunty Deb:

[attachment=57951:Spock2.jpg]


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow Hope - we can't wait for you to get better so we can see you wear all these beautiful new clothes. You are certainly spoiled but no one can say that there isn't another malt that deserves it more than you! 


xoxo Erin and Hunter


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I cannot wait until we get to see Hope modeling her new clothes!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Sophie sends Hope lots of slobbery kisses. Hehe. :heart:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a fantastic wardrobe Miss Hope has now! I'll look forward to seeing her on the runway in all the fashions from her Auntees! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww - can't wait to see Hope :wub: wearing all her new clothes!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

It will be fun to see Hope modeling all her new clothes. She sure stay plenty warm enough this winter.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i can't wait to see photos of little hope in her outfits :wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Awwwww...the puppy couture is Tres Magnifique! ((wink) The pictures are gonna rock! :biggrin:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What beautiful sweaters! Hope will be both warm and stylin'! :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Isn't that nice and so thoughtful. We're also looking forward to seeing new pics of Hope in her new sweaters.

Does she need anything else ?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

SM members are great!! How thoughtful :heart: I can't wait to see Hope modeling her new clothes!!


----------

